# Used Books in Dubai



## xuheb (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,
Im having a hard time finding used books in dubai, can anyone help out or if there are any book swaps...

Thanks


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

xuheb said:


> Hi, Im having a hard time finding used books in dubai, can anyone help out or if there are any book swaps... Thanks


Feline Friends hold a book sale about once a month to raise funds and there are plenty to choose from at 10 dhs for a paper back and 20 for a hardback. google feline friends Dubai and you should find out when the next sale is.


----------



## marti33 (Oct 6, 2013)

Good to know


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Dubai Garden Centre and ACE at Festival City both have a used book section associated with their coffee shops - worth a look.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

House of Prose (you can google it) has a couple of shops in Dubai. If you take a book you bought there back, you get 50% of what you paid back so you can use that against your next purchases. There's also a great second hand book store on Plant Street in Satwa,


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Emaroyds said:


> Dubai Garden Centre and ACE at Festival City both have a used book section associated with their coffee shops - worth a look.


yes I go here, and they buy the books back at ACE when you're finished!


----------



## xuheb (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks... found it at House of Prose


----------

